# DIY: Red Auto Pilot lighting d.i.y. for all the jealous MK4/5/6 peeps.



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Wow. A lot of jealous guys are PM'ing me for details. :laugh: :laugh:
So here is the break down.

It's really simple. A lot of guys seem to over think things. 

*1.* Unscrew the 4 screws on the back of the Auto Pilot controller. 

*2.* Careful when you pull it apart. Each button has a little spring. Don't lose them.

*3.* Tape off the serial number/build date on the back with blue tape. Tape off the plastic screen on the front with blue tape.

*4. *Spray paint the 2 sides of the casing with Krylon Fusion Black Satin #2421 (2 light coats, let it dry for 5-10 minutes, 1 heavier coat).

*5.* Call these guys---> http://www.lightingelstore.com
The LEE GEL "PRIMARY RED # 106" is an exact match to VW's red lighting. Cut a little piece off that fits behind the plastic Auto Pilot screen. Adhere it with very tiny dots of glue of your choice. I wouldn't use Super Glue. It clouds plastic sometimes. I put a "really tiny" dot of Gorilla glue on the edge to hold it in place. Gorilla Glue has epic expansion properties. SMALL DOT!

*6.* Drink Beer.

*7.* Wait a couple hours for it to dry.

*8.* Reassemble.

*9.* Don't drink beer.

*10.* Drive your car and enjoy.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

so dope.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice dude, I will have to post some pics of my display color's. There are 256 of them.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Dang, I might have to do blue to match my cabrio cluster


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

good thinking ,had mine apart once and was scared so i put it back together


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

SuperBacon said:


> Dang, I might have to do blue to match my cabrio cluster


You guys can find a Guitar Center local to you. Then you can go to their lighting section and see the GEL colors in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet! But what's the black paint for


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Alexvr said:


> Sweet! But what's the black paint for


Better suits the VW Satin Black dash. :beer:

that's all.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> You guys can find a Guitar Center local to you. Then you can go to their lighting section and see the GEL colors in person. :thumbup:


Good idea!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. now if i could get my dakota gauge like this intead of that green :banghead:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

tonyb2580 said:


> looks good.. now if i could get my dakota gauge like this intead of that green :banghead:


Can you take it apart?


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

ACEdubs said:


> You guys can find a Guitar Center local to you. Then you can go to their lighting section and see the GEL colors in person. :thumbup:


photo stores and theater stores (some costume shops) have lighting gels too. there is a rosco sample pack you can get for free that might have pieces big enough for the autopilot too :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> Can you take it apart?


one day ill try when i decide to not be lazy anymore... and when it warms up..


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Guitar Center only had a combo pack of Gels and they were $30. Ebay it is haha


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

Couple of things to add to this...

1) The back screws are a T-7 (pretty small) I had a tool that I used for my macbook, I believe you can get it at home depot. 

2) I got a red gel from guitar center, its really damn dark in the day, I don't know if I'm going to keep it. The gel is HUGE, if anyone wants a piece of it, just PM me. 

3) I just used double sided tape in the corners because i hate making anything too permanent. 

4) When reassembling, have the circuit board on the table face-up, with all the springs over the pins, place all the buttons in the face of the controlling and while holding the bottom put tape on the outside of the buttons so they wont fall back through. (this makes sense when its all apart) This helped my reassembly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Lol at step 9. Nice writeup, this will be beneficial to a lot of people on here :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you ACEdubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Before:









After:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks good ,Plan on getting mine done in Green soon to match my mk3's lighting :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thank you ACEdubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


oh my gawd. looks great!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> oh my gawd. looks great!


used primary red like you said, cut it to the same size as the back of the screen and just laid it in there..no glue or tape. painting it black this weekend.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> used primary red like you said, cut it to the same size as the back of the screen and just laid it in there..no glue or tape. painting it black this weekend.


simple idea, eh? :thumbup:
When lights on my dash don't match, it's like eating ribs with no napkins. 
Really fuking annoying.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> simple idea, eh? :thumbup:
> When lights on my dash don't match, it's like eating ribs with no napkins.
> Really fuking annoying.


:laugh:

so easy. It matched somewhat bc the MKVI has white gauges but it looked off.....the red is perfect.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ACE, do you have any photos of the controller in the daylight? I'm curious to say how a black controller flows with the rest of your interior :thumbup:



ACEdubs said:


> simple idea, eh? :thumbup:
> When lights on my dash don't match, it's like eating ribs with no napkins.
> Really fuking annoying.


:laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ACE, do you have any photos of the controller in the daylight? I'm curious to say how a black controller flows with the rest of your interior :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That looks really good :thumbup: Looks like I know what I have planned out next weekend, hehe.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mine is drying. pics of it in a MKVI later.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Touched it too early......fingerprint in the paint. I'll have to redo it. Looks so much better tho.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> Touched it too early......fingerprint in the paint. I'll have to redo it. Looks so much better tho.


impatient :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> impatient :laugh:


yeah should have waited because it's going to bother me. :banghead:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

kinda old but...does anyone know the gel color that will match the blue in the MKIV?


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

eBay link doesn't work anymore. Can someone supply a new link to that same item...


----------

